# Toggin 4/10/04



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

didnt get an invite to go on any friends boats so I tried the tog trip out of lynnhaven on the nancy anne (i think... leaving from dockside) anyway I did pretty good comparitivly. Got a 16" a 18" and a 22" 
go figure I always get a fish thats 1" under citation. 
The 22" went 8lbs....to top it off my 22" was the heaviest on the boat(won the pool) so I basically went for free. I used clam and blue crab, the two bigger fish took the crab/clam sandwich. We fished the whole day in the viscinity of the ches. light tower.. I would describe it as a slow steady pick of fish all day. most fish were 12-18" the three biggest were 6.5lb 7.0lb and 8.0lb. there were a few nice sized sea bass in the mix too.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*pretty work*

Nice going on the Toggin'!!! Great to hear the Seabass have finally started to show, to.... Thanks for the report.

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

Yea for me it was a great day, I have infamously bad luck with the tog.. If I averaged out all my skunked tog trips, $$ for tog bait etc. those 3 fish probably cost me a hundred or more dollars each!. the seabass were few and far between, BUT the ones that were caught were real nice sized.


----------

